# Windows 7 - Unable to delete user account



## Strance7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi folks, this is my first post. Nice site here, I had a look through it and there's some cracking threads with hints and tips!

Here is my problem.

When I turn my PC on, it comes to the screen where you choose which user to log on as. Now I only use one of these, the one called 'Stuarty'. The other one, called 'Delete me!' is never used, and it's the one I want rid of. 

They are both admin accounts, but when i go to 'user accounts' in control panel, it will only let me delete the 'Stuarty' account. When I click the 'Delete me!' account, the option to 'delete account' isn't there.

Can anyone help me out please?

Thanks,
Stuarty


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you tried to delete it from the computer manager?

Right click on My Computer and go to manage. Then go to Local Users and Groups, then Users. You should be able to delete it from there.


----------



## Strance7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Typeo said:


> Have you tried to delete it from the computer manager?
> 
> Right click on My Computer and go to manage. Then go to Local Users and Groups, then Users. You should be able to delete it from there.


Cheers mate, I tried that but got this message 'cannot perform this operation on built in accounts'?


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Ah, its a built in account? You might not be able to delete it, but you should be able to disable it to where it will not show up. You can do that in the same place I mentioned earlier.

Just right click on the user name, go to properties, and check the "Account is disabled" option.

Let me know if that does what your wanting.

Thanks,
typeo


----------



## Strance7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Still no joy mate, I get the same message saying 'cannot perform this operation on built in accounts' 

Thanks for your help by the way!


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmm, thats weird. Are you logged on an admin account when you are trying to disable it?


----------



## Strance7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, both accounts are admin accounts


----------



## Typeo (Aug 5, 2011)

Try hitting start, in the text box type CMD, when the CMD icon shows up, right click it and run as administrator. 

Once that is open, type or copy paste: (Make sure the username is typed correctly)

net user username /active:no


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

You cannot delete a built in account and you should not even try. It appears that this is the Administrator account that has been renamed. You can disable it and it should then not appear at the login screen.

It is always a good idea to have more than one active administrative account. If your usual account becomes corrupt you would be able to use the alternate account to access the computer. Many members of this forum have experienced this and have had major problems accessing their files because they failed to take this simple precaution.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes if you go to start search and type:-cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-
To deactivate,


```
Net user Delete Me /active:no
```
 (press enter)


To activate, cmd as above:-



```
Net user Delete Me /active:yes
```
 (press enter)


In addition you can press win + r keys together the run box will open type:-


```
control userpasswords2
```
 (press OK) This gives you additional options.


----------

